# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  تقييم المريخ بالأرقم هذا الموسم

## البركان الهادئ

*نتمنى من الأخوة بالمنتدى مراقبين ومشرفين وأعضاء بتجهز إحصائيات رقمية للمريخ لهذا الموسم وننتظر حتى نهاية الكأس والدورى وماستسفر عنه من نتائج فرح عارم للمريخ والفوز المزدوج بهما وبعد ذلك تكوين لجنة مريخاب أون لاين لتكريم المريخ ودا يكون حصرى هذا العام لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين والله وراء القصد ويارب أنصر مريخ السودان فى زمان وأى مكان 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*امييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممن يارب توفق المريخ ومنتصرين باذن اللة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالعظيم الريح محمد برير

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين 
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمدبن عبدالله(صلعم) 
بعد اخوتى ادارى المنتدى
الاجلاء
نقدر لكم مجهودكم ولى طلب واحد فقط ارجو تحرى الصدق فيما تكتبوه لنا من اخبار لاننا نباهى ونفتخر بالمنبر كمرجع لنا وعليه ارجو التحرى ثم التحرى ثم بعد ذلك اكتبوا لنا
 والله من وراء القصد
*

----------

